# Crazy pup has my males crying and howling



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

She is growing up....almost finnished her first heat.
My males are going nuts.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

She is a pretty girl!!!  Beautiful coat on her.

Looks like you have a nice big yard.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

God has blesed me with a 3.8 acre farm.
She is a Dogo so the white coat is a standard option in this model...lol
She wil be 11 months on the 9th.


----------

